# Wayne Shaw mangia torta di carne durante Sutton Arsenal. Video.



## admin (21 Febbraio 2017)

Wayne Shaw, secondo portiere del Sutton, in panchina, durante il match di FA contro l'Arsenal, ha dato spettacolo a modo suo. L'estremo difensore, nel corso della partita, ha preso una torta di carne e se l'è divorata.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2017)

*Caressa (sempre il solito...):"E' un ciccione e va radiato. E' una vergogna quello che ha fatto".*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Lol.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Caressa (sempre il solito...):"E' un ciccione e va radiato. E' una vergogna quello che ha fatto".*


ma radiassero questo pagliaccio dall'ordine dei giornalisti, anche se ho il forte dubbio che ci sia iscritto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2017)

Pensavo fosse un regbysta, ma veramente fai il portiere?


----------



## juventino (21 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Caressa (sempre il solito...):"E' un ciccione e va radiato. E' una vergogna quello che ha fatto".*



Però se la storia dell'agenzia di scommesse si rivelasse vera sarebbe giusta una sanzione.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Febbraio 2017)

So da fonti certe che appena Higuain ha visto il video ha chiesto a Wayne Shaw l'amicizia su Facebook


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Però se la storia dell'agenzia di scommesse si rivelasse vera sarebbe giusta una sanzione.



Non capisco il legame panzone che si abbuffa con le scommesse...


----------



## juventino (22 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non capisco il legame panzone che si abbuffa con le scommesse...



L'angenzia di scommesse che sponsorizza il Sutton aveva messo una quota sul fatto Shaw che mangiasse durante la partita.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Febbraio 2017)

Notizia di oggi che si è ritirato per non essere radiato.

Alla fine non è stata una nota di colore, ma una squallida vicenda di calcio scommesse.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'angenzia di scommesse che sponsorizza il Sutton aveva messo una quota sul fatto Shaw che mangiasse durante la partita.



Ma era già capitato?
Sennò mi pare abbastanza palese la truffa..

Certo che quello lì mi chiedo come possa essere un atleta professionista..assurdo


----------



## Coripra (22 Febbraio 2017)

uè, sarò tonto, ma tutte le volte che leggo il titolo vedo: "Wayne Shaw mangia torta di *cane* ..."


----------

